# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies 11/18



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

vs









*Dallas Mavericks [4-4] vs Memphis Grizzlies [1-7]*
| November 18th, 2006 | Dallas TX | American Airlines Center | 7:30 PM |
| *TV:* FSN | *Radio:* ESPN 103.3 FM |

*Game Notes*
The Memphis Grizzlies are hoping a change of scenery can help them solve their losing ways. Hakim Warrick looks to build on Friday's career high in points as the Grizzlies try to halt a season-long six-game losing streak Saturday against the Dallas Mavericks in the second contest of a home-and-home series. In his second season, Warrick has been called upon to provide some of the offensive punch Memphis needs while Pau Gasol recovers from a broken left foot. He made 10-of-16 shots and scored 26 points for the Grizzlies in Friday's 115-103 loss to Dallas. After being swept by Dallas in last spring's playoff series, Memphis fell to 3-19 at home against the Mavericks. The Grizzlies have also struggled here, dropping 18 of 22 meetings.

Erick Dampier recorded his second straight double-double for Dallas with 22 points - on 8-of-11 shooting - and a season-high 15 rebounds. It was his highest point total since joining the Mavericks in 2004. Dirk Nowitzki scored 14 of his 26 points in the fourth quarter, Jerry Stackhouse added 19 and Jason Terry 15 for the Mavericks, who had a 40-25 edge in scoring in the final period. After dropping its first four games of the season, the defending Western Conference champions can top the .500 mark for the first time this season. 

*Team Leaders*








|









*Key Injuries*
*Dallas:* Josh Howard - Howard will be out at least another week with a sprained left ankle.
*Memphis:* Pau Gasol - Gasol will be sidelined for four months after surgery to repair a broken bone in his left foot.

​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: DT: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies 11/18*

Back to .500......

It's nice to see that awful start wiped away, but we still have to keep grinding out W's. I thought we looked pretty bad last night. We allowed mediocre players to post up big numbers on us and our shooting was just plain awful from the field. I sure hope Damp can keep this up, having him as a real presence down low really makes a difference.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: DT: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies 11/18*

I'm disappointed at our defense, Avery should be pissed as hell over our crappy team defense


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: DT: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies 11/18*

I expect an improved defense tonight after the high scoring ball game yesterday. As for Dampier it will be interesting to see if it was a fluke or he can get three straight. But most of fall it has to be about defense tonight.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: DT: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies 11/18*

ZOMG you wrote "DT" instead of "GT," our win streak is ending tonight, thanks Ninja.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: DT: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies 11/18*



StackAttack said:


> ZOMG you wrote "DT" instead of "GT," our win streak is ending tonight.


I thought he was just praying for some D :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Problem solved.... DT is gone and another win is in the bags.

I am keeping an eye on Damp tonight....

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

D for Damp and Defense.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninja, a little off-topic but I love your game threads. You should add player line ups and bench players and things.

And I 100% expect a win tonight.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Ninja, a little off-topic but I love your game threads. You should add player line ups and bench players and things.
> 
> And I 100% expect a win tonight.


Thanks. I havn't put much into them seeing how I was just doing them on a temp basis, but if I keep making them, I'll prob start adding more info in them. 



BTW.... WTF is up with all of these whistles? Just let the teams play for crying out loud.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

End of First Quarter.
Mavs 22 / Grizz 18
Dirk with 10pts and 4reb.
Mo Ager scores his first 2 baskets as a pro.
Our D still looks awful. 
Dick Bavetta is incredibly bad and loves to blow his whistle just to hear it make noise.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like Avery letting Harris manage the point down the stretch he is the closer.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

On the right side of .500


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

5 straight wins...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damp had 10 points and 5 rebounds in 27+ minutes of play...

I am sure AJ wanted to rest him a bit on this b2b game... If Damp can continue to give 10 points with 27 minutes of play, I'd be one happy camper.

That's not even including the 3 blocked shots. :biggrin: 

Jet had a night that reminded me of Bruce Bowen: One the money from 3-point land, yet can't do anything from the stripe....

Did you guys see the celebration in which Cro knocked Buckner on his rear end? LOL...

Another one for the win column! :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> BTW.... WTF is up with all of these whistles? Just let the teams play for crying out loud.


Officials have been LAME thus far this season. Zero-tolerance is B.S.!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> BTW.... WTF is up with all of these whistles? Just let the teams play for crying out loud.


Dick Bevetta. Spurs fans don't like him, Laker fans don't like him, Piston fans don't like him, Nets fans don't like him. Nobody likes him, except the Knicks. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Maybe I should keep making game threads until this streak ends...... Hopefully that won't be for a while.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Maybe I should keep making game threads until this streak ends...... Hopefully that won't be for a while.


Yes and don't change anything :clown: 

Five wins are five wins, now we can start to play the game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Must have been a good game - flu symptoms, combined with a rough schedule, have kept me away. 

I just knew it was a matter of time...too much talent, and a fiery coach who's gaining experience makes for another contender. :biggrin:


----------

